
StumbleUpon’s Su.pr is Really... Super - muimui
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2009/06/09/stumbleupons-supr-super/
======
noodle
too bad that its going to probably bury the recently released
<http://peashootapp.com/> which is pretty similar.

~~~
pantsd
except that costs money

